# saulosi and white top?



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it a good idea to keep Saulosi and White Top Hara together?


----------



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

I would expect them to fine, aggression may occur so overstocking would be recommended, I've heard that any mbuna can cross breed but I've never heard of a cyno crossing with a psuedo even though they are mbuna. HAVE plenty of females


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

yea, i was thinking in total having proably about 4-5 males, and 10-12 females. i was mainly worried about aggression issues between the males seeing as how they both show bars. i wasnt sure if that would cause problems or not.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i've got these guys together with afra cobue and the males save the aggression for their own, haven't had any real issues.................except when spawning, none of the males tolorate any fish near the spawn


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

thevein said:


> i've got these guys together with afra cobue...


that would be my perfect tank right now lol. i would love to have a colony of these three fish in a large tank. do you have pics of this setup?

what is the best ratio for the white top? would it be alright to have about 75% saulosi and 25% white top in a 55 gallon?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not sure you're supposed to mix afra types (in regards to the cobue with white top).

In a standard 4' 55, probably 10-14 saulosi (1:3-4 ratio) and 5-7 afra (same ratio) would work. Both species stay small so 20 fish should be no problem.


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

cool, thats pretty much what i was thinking. thanks for the info


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

cobue females, white top females, and saulosi females look nothing alike and I've never even had a shimmy from a male of different species. I have a 2 to 5 saulosi, 1 to 4 cobue, and 2 to 5 white top and they do well in a 90gal, also a few acei and haps hangin out temporairily


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

dielikemoviestars said:


> In a standard 4' 55, probably 10-14 saulosi (1:3-4 ratio) and 5-7 afra (same ratio) would work. Both species stay small so 20 fish should be no problem.


For the Cyno. sp. hara (white tops), I would go less than 5-7 if this will be a long term tank. These guys aren't one of the "dwarfs" of the Cyno. world.

I don't see a problem with mixing Ps. saulosi and Cyno. sp. hara other than aggression. Some people have problems with aggression while others don't. Personally, I have yet to have an issue in this area but my fish aren't full grown either. My Ps. saulosi are still about 2" and my Cyno. sp. hara are in the 3"-4" range - and they are housed with many other species in a 100 gallon stock tank. When they were together in a 55 - they were smaller than this.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> dielikemoviestars said:
> 
> 
> > In a standard 4' 55, probably 10-14 saulosi (1:3-4 ratio) and 5-7 afra (same ratio) would work. Both species stay small so 20 fish should be no problem.
> ...


I agree 100% opcorn:


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks guys. i still havnt decided if i wanted to add another species to the saulosi tank yet. this is my first mbuna tank, and so far, i think im doing pretty good. i wouldnt want to add another species and have problems. if i was going to add one though, it would definately be the white top. a local guy has some for nine bucks a piece. i think thats an ok deal, but still pretty expensive to me to get as many as i would have to get.


----------

